# Frozen Ambrosia.



## nikos

*Frozen Ambrosia* 
Feature Film Trailer 1
A movie about skiing and snowboarding in the country of ............

https://vimeo.com/144317139

https://vimeo.com/144256383

Nikos


----------



## wannagoflying

Nikos that could be a bucket list trip. Thanks for the post.


----------



## PJL

Agreed, That was great.  I need to visit Greece.


----------



## nikos

Frozen Ambrosia isn't just a ski film, it's a great story about skiing AND snowboarding in Greece - Hellas.

Frozen Ambrosia - A Winter Adventure in Greece.

Its not the right place for SNO - CAT vacation, because the Fuels are more expensive than other countries, and the mountain is too high. The rate of consumption of oxygen in the engine is too high. 

_ SO For your next ski/snowboard vacation in Greece, don't forget to bring a beach towel._

https://www.facebook.com/frozenambrosiagreece/?fref=ts

nikos


----------



## nikos

PJL said:


> Agreed, That was great.  I need to visit Greece.



PJL I am form Greece, I am leaving in Greece.
 BUT I need to visit that place AGAIN and AGAIN.

Some of the Great places in Norther Greece, (including the area of North West Macedonia - for ski snowboard, biking on the snow with fat bikes) are the next Target Vacation for the members of Frozen Ambrosia.

Nikos


----------



## akmountaineer

Thanks for posting Nikos. I didn't know there was anything like that there. Looks like I need to add a destination to my travel list!


----------



## nikos

akmountaineer said:


> Thanks for posting Nikos. I didn't know there was anything like that there. Looks like I need to add a destination to my travel list!




Me too. For the Story. 
Few days ago I received a message. 
An Email arrived from the FROZEN AMBROSIA.
One of the reason is that i am interesting about this kind of adventures with the ski in the mountains (Equipment, prices etc).
I am also a skier but not in that kind of style. So  i hope next year to organize an event like this, on the mountain in my area. (Including the Snow Trac  with my friends from the local mountain groups). The only problem is that the coast of  sea is far away, 150 km and we will  not have the opportunity to see the sunset.(Too bad). 
But i am not worry about this. In my area there are 6 frozen lakes and the moon is so blue in the winter.

Nikos


----------



## Melensdad

Wow that looks like fun!


----------



## nikos

I Know there are too many Lines in the Snow all over the world.
But one of these, is in Greece.
So the title says it all
*A Line in the Snow - Greece. *

https://vimeo.com/214184978

As you can see with all these mountains area, Greece its a rough place- terrain
not only for me, but also for the other SnowCats owners.

But for the mountain Ski lovers......no comments.

Nikos


----------



## undy

Nikos,
Thanks for the video.  Looks like some great spring skiing.  Wish I was there!!!!
Paul


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Thanks for all of the straightening of pictures. your so good at it 
Really I'm just being a little devilish.


----------



## nikos

https://www.bentibbetts.com/film/a-line-in-the-snow-greece/

Powder Skiing in Greece 

http://www.bentibbettsphotography.com/

BEN TIBBETTS Photography (Greenland - Antarctic- adventures etc) 

Nikos


----------



## nikos

A line in the snow Greenland 

http://www.bentibbetts.com/film/a-line-in-the-snow-greenland/

NIkos


----------

